# The Night Stalker- starring Hollywood Strings, Goliath, EWQLSO, and more



## dcoscina (May 14, 2010)

So I began with this idea of showing off the short articulations in HS. Then I began adding other instruments to it. I wanted to capture that classic '70s sound with a cross section of different styles- there's a jazzy element to this piece. I always loved the original theme with those jagged celli lines so I figured why not do my own version.

http://www.box.net/shared/vpixfvdz9x

I have to re-mix this piece though. Balance is off. I used a lot of HS but found I had to freeze the tracks after opening a couple of instances. I double the violin line with vls 1 and 2 marcato as well as divisi legato vln 2 to add a bit of blurring to the line. I also double the last part of the line with a weird synth sound from Goliath just in case some of you pick up on it and wonder why the hell Hollywood Strings has a synth overtone to it..


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (May 14, 2010)

dcoscina @ Fri May 14 said:


> So I began with this idea of showing off the short articulations in HS. Then I began adding other instruments to it. I wanted to capture that classic '70s sound with a cross section of different styles- there's a jazzy element to this piece. I always loved the original theme with those jagged celli lines so I figured why not do my own version.
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/vpixfvdz9x
> 
> I have to re-mix this piece though. Balance is off. I used a lot of HS but found I had to freeze the tracks after opening a couple of instances. I double the violin line with vls 1 and 2 marcato as well as divisi legato vln 2 to add a bit of blurring to the line. I also double the last part of the line with a weird synth sound from Goliath just in case some of you pick up on it and wonder why the hell Hollywood Strings has a synth overtone to it..



Dave you are a marvelous composer. Don't know how you pump out such good tracks every day. By the way what's that X-files whistling sound in the mix? Assuming it's something out of Goliath but what exactly just curious...

I'm ambivalent about the string tone here though... it sounds good in parts but in other parts sounds like EWQLSO strings to me which I can't stand. Maybe because you made them a bit too straight i.e. they never swell or anything just sort of sit on a sustain I'm not sure... could you PLEASE do a mockup of this same exact thing but just replace the HS long sustains/legatos you have there in the high strings with LASS just to see how it sounds??? I beg of thee.


----------



## dcoscina (May 15, 2010)

Yes I'll do a LASS version today. After sleeping on it I am disappointed in this piece 
goes to show that when you're in the midst of writing you can lose your objectivity


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (May 15, 2010)

The VERY first note in the violins is almost no vib. Probably shouldn't be. See if you can use the finger position selector to avoid that, I'm curious.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (May 15, 2010)

If you really want to see if HS could deliver, I'd suggest an Adagio for Strings mockup. That has always been impossible to do 100% with samples.


----------

